# Hello from South Texas



## Yaberdaber (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey everybody, I'm new here on the boards, but I just wanna say hi.  Thanks.


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Yaberdaber (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome Yaberdaber!  Love the name, makes me laugh!


----------



## Yaberdaber (Mar 8, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 8, 2006)

Glad to have another Texan on the board.  

WELCOME!!!

-Michael


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Gemini (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT....can I just call ya Yab???

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Yaberdaber (Mar 8, 2006)

Yab is cool, thanks guys, lots of friendly people here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 8, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Yaberdaber!  *


----------



## still learning (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites........Aloha


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello fellow Texan what part are you from DFW here.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello South Texas from SouthEast Ohio...Welcome to MT..


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 9, 2006)

*Good to have you here Yaberdaber~! 

Enjoy the Board~!!
*
~Tess​


----------



## Yaberdaber (Mar 9, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Hello fellow Texan what part are you from DFW here.
> Terry


Hey, Grand Prairie, I have my other house there with my parents.  Right now I'm attending college in McAllen... right across from Reynosa, Mexico.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome yaberdaber!  That is a good name!  Happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome! I have only been to Texas once but it was great!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to the board!  I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Tell us a little about yourself, are you currently training? If so, in what? I look forward to your posts. :asian:


----------



## masherdong (Mar 14, 2006)

Howdy!  Good to see another Texan!


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings, welcome to MT, I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome!
Pax
Cujo


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome! I've spent plenty of time in both Grand Prairie and McAllen! Both very different but nice. I think the thing I liked the most about McAllen was how close it was to Padre!!

Welcome again.

MT Super Mod
Adam C / 7starmantis


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! :boing1:


----------



## Pacificshore (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard...yabadabadooooo


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome MTartyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, yabberdabber!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kacey (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2006)

Yaberdaber...isn't that what the monkey said to the chimp?

Welcome to MT!


----------

